# IH 434 Hydroulic week and falling



## with69 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi there peps. im new in here and im from Norway.
i have a problem with mi 434. after a while with use "15min" my front loader gets week and 3pt keeps dropping down. when i park the tracktor for som days the front loader drops down and 3pt drops down to the ground. any one have a idea of what this is. i know you should not park with front loader in the air, but i have some issue with starter, somtimes it works and somtims dont. so then i have to pull it to start. but thats not so easy when it drops to the ground.

Need help!!!


----------



## with69 (Dec 13, 2016)

and if someone can tell me where all the filters are for hydroulics i will be happy. send picture if you have.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy with69, welcome to the tractor forum. Norway is a beautiful country..take good care of it.

I found the following posts on the SSB tractor forum written by AndyF and John Perry:

AndyF "The driver seat sits on the hydraulic control housing. On the front right corner of the housing (where your right leg is) near where all the mounting screws are, you will see a 3/4 inch pipe that continues beside the shift leaver transmission to the pump. 
The pipe entering the housing is formed around a 2.5 in plug that has a stop retainer holding it in position. The plug has an "O" ring in it to stop oil leaks. On the inside of the housing and attached to that plug is your pump screen. it's about 6inches long by 1.5inches thick). Drain the housing at the rear, undo the plug retaining screw, detach the rubber hose that connects the 2 pieces of pump piping (next to the shift lever). Then pull straight ahead on the pipe to take it out of the housing. Don't use a sideway motion as you will break the filter attachment. Takes a bit of muscle as it's tight." 


john perry "There is another filter fitted behind a plug in the hydraulic valve block. You may have to take off the auxillary tipping pipe to get access. once the plug is removed the filter will pull out. But the larger return filter is more likely to be blocked" 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a parts diagram illustrating the suction screen for the hydraulic pump.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

with69,

Here are the particulars on a man that sells a repair manual, parts manual, and operators manual on CD for about $10 including shipping. He lives just across the sea from you in Scotland.

Tractor Manuals Scotland
Stewart McLachlan
25 Castle Wynd
Quarter
Hamilton
South Lanarkshire
ML37XD
United Kingdom

Phone:07825|955208
Email:[email protected]


----------



## with69 (Dec 13, 2016)

thanks for your reply. i will try to take of the main filter first. and se if this helps. i opend the cover under the seat and then you see down to the sump, the oil was fine, becouse i changed it 2 months before with things getting little better, but when i open this the tractor was warm and been in use, but the oil was full of air. so i think this is the reason for weak power and front lifter an 3 point hitch drops when the tractor sitt for some days. well hope the filter is bad and to change this will make it better. But first now i need to get a new starter so i can start the dam thing.

do you have any pic of second filter you said.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I couldn't find a drawing of the second screen/filter. 

If the hydraulic fluid is full of air bubbles, then your pump is sucking air from someplace, probably from the hose connections, or maybe the hose is rotten and permeable? Check all of the suction connections. Good idea to clean the suction screen. 

Aerated hydraulic fluid is a major cause of poor hydraulic performance. But when you first use the tractor, the air should be gone, and the hydraulics should work well for a few minutes, then start declining.


----------

